# PYRAMID Wood stove???



## Lovedafire (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey everybody... I'm new here and have a question about my wood stove that I got for my grandfather's house. It's a pyramid stove and I haven't been able to find anything else like it on the web. Just wondering if anyone is using one like this and if I need to have  a grate in it for best efficientcy. Look forward to your input!


----------



## bholler (Jan 5, 2018)

How is that plumbed into that old zero clearance fireplace?  What floor protection do you have?  What clearances do you have from the stove to the combustible wall around the fireplace


----------



## Lovedafire (Jan 5, 2018)

There's is a six inch stove pipe liner that was inserted inside the 8 inch pipe that was already there as the chimney. Then it goes into a 90 degree elbow inside the old fireplace insert and directly into the back of the stove. The stove sits on a black mat made for putting stoves on that came from. Tractor supply. As far as clearance are you asking for distance to the stone surrounding the old insert or to the sheetrock?


----------



## bholler (Jan 5, 2018)

Lovedafire said:


> There's is a six inch stove pipe liner that was inserted inside the 8 inch pipe that was already there as the chimney. Then it goes into a 90 degree elbow inside the old fireplace insert and directly into the back of the stove. The stove sits on a black mat made for putting stoves on that came from. Tractor supply. As far as clearance are you asking for distance to the stone surrounding the old insert or to the sheetrock?


I am asking about clearance to combustibles including the combustible framing behing that stone veneer.  I would guess the r value of that stove board is not adequate either.  Glad to hear you have a liner though


----------



## Lovedafire (Jan 5, 2018)

It's about 18 inches right now... I could extend the stove out farther... What distance is best? What would you suggest for the floor? And my original question.... Should I use a grate? Have you ever seen one of these?


----------



## Lovedafire (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## bholler (Jan 5, 2018)

Lovedafire said:


> It's about 18 inches right now... I could extend the stove out farther... What distance is best? What would you suggest for the floor? And my original question.... Should I use a grate? Have you ever seen one of these?


36" to combustibles.  If that stone is 4" thich you can reduce by 1/3 so 24 to the wall behind the stone.  For the hearth i would want 4 sheets of cement board thick pad extending 18" infront of the stove and 8" on all other sides i beleive.  And no no grate but it shouldnt be burnt at all untill the safety issues are sorted out


----------



## Dieselkid25 (Sep 26, 2019)

Hello Lovedafire, 

I am wondering how you are enjoying this stove? I also can’t seem to find any information out about them, but saw one for sale and am intrigued by the design... if you could let me know how tightly it closes, what kind of burn times you get, that would be awesome. Thanks.


----------

